

Ask HN: Is anyone else getting tired of “awesome-blank” on GitHub? - johncmouser

...or any other similarly based repo that isn&#x27;t really a programming project?<p>These repos somehow manage to make it to the top every day, and it&#x27;s been going on for quite a while... https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;trending Some of them are pretty useful, e.g. &quot;free-for-dev&quot;.<p>Just want to hear what the consensus is.
======
onion2k
_isn 't really a programming project_

They certainly aren't code, but there's more to writing a program than just
code. These are research, and I'd argue that _is_ part of a programming
project. It might be preferable to host them somewhere other than Github,
because Github (and git) aren't necessarily the best tools for the job of
archiving your research in to something, but for now Github is what we've got.
Perhaps there's an opportunity for someone to invent a better solution.

------
mindcrash
GitHub was never solely meant for code, but anything that is textual data
which can be transferred to a revision control system. Including books, blogs,
and yes, lists with bookmarks.

As a aside personally I like them a lot, given that I am a polyglot
programmer. Saves me tons of time finding the better kind of libraries, tools
and/or frameworks for any given language and environment given a specific
technical or functional requirement myself.

------
laex
I actually find them very useful. If I need any external library I usually
check them out first.

